# OLD SMOKEY : brisket



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

anyone ever cook/smoke a brisket on an OLD SMOKEY cooker ? results/pointers ??...thanks


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

The only way as I see it would be to build your fire on one side, & put a small brisket to the other side. Let it cook this way until the fire burns out, then wrap it in foil, put it in a pan & finish cooking it in the oven @ about 275-300 for 3-4 more hours.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Sure you can. 
Put your coals and wood chips in an old pan so you can pull it out or move it around. Add more coals frequently and keep an eye on it. I didn't say it would be easy but you can do it. I cooked mine all day with the last half of the day in foil. It'll be as tender as my heart.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Soak your wood chunks in water so they will smoke not light up.


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

Learned how to cook Briskets on an Old Smokey. Get the Biggest one I think # 18 Build Fire to one side try and keep Brisket on the other you will have to open and check more often but it doesn't take long for heat to build back up. You can burn one up real quick if you aren't careful but after a while you will get cretive.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

**** now i want to cook a brisket lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

jebatu said:


> Learned how to cook Briskets on an Old Smokey. Get the Biggest one I think # 18 Build Fire to one side try and keep Brisket on the other you will have to open and check more often but it doesn't take long for heat to build back up. You can burn one up real quick if you aren't careful but after a while you will get cretive.


The largest is a #22 w/ the double smoke holes on top, & it is not adequate to effectively cook a brisket. You need a pit with a detached firebox with dampers & the ability to control the heat. Sounds like you really never learned how to cook a brisket.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

look up hot and fast method for cooking brisket


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

baron von skipjack said:


> anyone ever cook/smoke a brisket on an OLD SMOKEY cooker ? results/pointers ??...thanks


If you buy two briskets I will smoke both and keep one. :idea: Plus beer.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

Snobby BBQ guys. Not everyone can afford a $2k pit with offset fireboxes. Lots of folks cook briskets on all sorts of pits. An Ole Smokey may not be ideal to get that beautiful pink smoke ring but I've done it with pretty good results. What I would do is cook it for 2 or 3 hours with as indirect heat as you can and then wrap it for the remainder of the cook. Watch it closely because the fat will try to flame up in you if you have too much heat. Just make sure you have time and plenty of cold beer.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

My sister won 3rd place brisket with an old smokey. There was 80+ teams.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I've never cooked a brisket on my Old Smokey, but I've made some burgers that would make you forget all about brisket...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> look up hot and fast method for cooking brisket


:cheers:

this


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The largest is a #22 w/ the double smoke holes on top, & it is not adequate to effectively cook a brisket. You need a pit with a detached firebox with dampers & the ability to control the heat. Sounds like you really never learned how to cook a brisket.


Easy there Robert, you barkin up the wrong tree on this one. Might get your arse handed to ya in your hat.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

says the guy whose HOA made him get rid of his smoker. LOL


----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, it can be done and come out just as good as if you used a smoker.You just have to baby sit it a liitle more . Make sure you soak the wood chips before cooking and I would wrap with foil after after a hour or two. Good Luck!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

might as well put it in a crock pot if you wrap it in foil.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Easy there Robert, you barkin up the wrong tree on this one. Might get your arse handed to ya in your hat.


Wouldn't be the first time. I'll take pictures of all the cook-off teams next weekend using Old Smokeys.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

> I do not advocate wraping brisket in aluminum foil at any time durring the cooking process. The reason is once you wrap it in foil two things happen. Number one you stop the BBQ process and enter into a steaming process. Number two it makes for a washed out tasting brisket. Making it kinda taste like a pot roast. You aint BBQin to make a pot roast. You're BBQin to make good Texas BBQed flavored meat


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

Well I guess your right, Blk Jck 224 But I'll put mine up against yours any day in an Old Smokey Brisket Cooking Contest . And maybe even in an offset. Na Heck anyone can do it in an Offset. Lets Stick to an Old Smokey
Hi Cornhusker


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Anybody can cook a brisket in a big fancy pit with a firebox, well almosy anybody. Cooking a nice juicy brisket on a good ole HEB barrel seperates the men cooks from the wannabees. I don't have an Ole Smokey, but sure it can be done, the fancy smoke ring is just for looks anyway. Gotta laugh at the no foil technique, my Dad has cooked a many a brisket and has yet to wrap one.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Wouldn't be the first time. I'll take pictures of all the cook-off teams next weekend using Old Smokeys.


:brew:


----------



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

I have cooked with upright barrel stye smokers many times. The types that have a waterpan rack between your heat source and meat are great. You can put potatoes and other veggies in the water which catches the meat drippings. Good stuff..Smoke on.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Wouldn't be the first time. I'll take pictures of all the cook-off teams next weekend using Old Smokeys.


He didn't say he was entering a cook-off, he just wants to cook a friggin brisket.


----------



## Backlash Billy (Nov 22, 2009)

Sounds like bbq snobbery to me. A good cook can cook it on most anything, just may have to work at it a little more. Sounds a little like you can't catch fish unless you are in a 50K center console fishing boat with matching shirts to me.


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

Backlash Billy said:


> Sounds like bbq snobbery to me. A good cook can cook it on most anything, just may have to work at it a little more. Sounds a little like you can't catch fish unless you are in a 50K center console fishing boat with matching shirts to me.


:brew2: that was good


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

Tip Of The Hat


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Backlash Billy said:


> Sounds like bbq snobbery to me. A good cook can cook it on most anything, just may have to work at it a little more. Sounds a little like you can't catch fish unless you are in a 50K center console fishing boat with matching shirts to me.


No matching shirts here.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> look up hot and fast method for cooking brisket


 fast methods don't allow for drinking beer, and make for tough briskets!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

tbone2374 said:


> fast methods don't allow for drinking beer, and make for tough briskets!


My buddy was once asked about how long it took him to cook a brisket. His reply was..."Depending on the size of the brisket, about 12-18 beerz" :cheers:


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks for all the info....didnt mean to get some of ya'll.....riled up though ....lol


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My buddy was once asked about how long it took him to cook a brisket. His reply was..."Depending on the size of the brisket, about 12-18 beerz" :cheers:


He must cooked about a 7 pound brisket according to those beer calculations.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't foil anything (cept to let it rest), nor do I understand why anyone would want a big smoker on a trailer, unless your cooking for more than 10 people every single time you use it. 
no snobbery here.
soon as I get back from skiing gonna have to fire up my ol pit (electric)


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> He must cooked about a 7 pound brisket according to those beer calculations.


HAHA and I'm sure there tall boys too...

I'll be honest,,,I can't cook a brisket for chit!!! I smoke some great ribs and chicken tho.

The last time I tried,I was guna use it for chopped beef. I still chunked it in the trash. It was tougher than a dog kong !!! went to Kroger and got the pre made stuff in the tub.

For you guys that can cook um up, good on ya!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

MissingSTexas said:


> Snobby BBQ guys. Not everyone can afford a $2k pit with offset fireboxes. Lots of folks cook briskets on all sorts of pits. An Ole Smokey may not be ideal to get that beautiful pink smoke ring but I've done it with pretty good results. What I would do is cook it for 2 or 3 hours with as indirect heat as you can and then wrap it for the remainder of the cook. Watch it closely because the fat will try to flame up in you if you have too much heat. Just make sure you have time and plenty of cold beer.


I'm not a snobby BBQ guy, but I wouldn't try a brisket on an old smokey. They're (IMO) just too small.

For $50 or so (cheaper than the big old smokey) you can build a UDS (upright/ugly drum smoker) and be able to REALLY smoke some awesome BBQ just as good (or better) than those $2-3k dollar pits can.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

You can definitely cook a brisket or an entire turkey on an Old Smokey, did both for years. As many here say, you just have to pay close attention to the heat. I am not an advocate of wrapping briskets. Oh and I'm NOT getting rid of the custom made Pitt's & Spitt's 9 foot smoker with off set box AND vertical chamber that I designed and had installed when we added the patio my wife wanted onto the house. I had to get something I wanted, right? If that makes me a snob, so be it. Sure does make cooking easy with the right equipment.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Used to do it all of the time on the medium sized Old Smokey. About a half a bag of charcoal on one side, brisket on the other, foil underneath and wrapped up on the sides of the brisket(to shield it from the heat) , fat side down brisket maybe a loose piece of foil on top , top vent hole over the meat so the smoke rolls over it. 

Coffee can full of water and a few hickory chunks over the fire side, top off the coffee can a few times when the fire is really hot to keep it from boiling dry. 

Just a couple of wet chunks of hickory on top of the charcoal, too much and it will over-smoke the meat.

Kind of an all day thing, 6-8 hours. 

Chicken, too - couple of hours.

Nice thing about an Old Smokey is that when it starts to get holes in it, too rusty, just throw it away and get another one.


----------

